

“The new Spotify green sucks” – A look behind the scenes - mts_
http://us5.campaign-archive2.com/?u=56217f3273816b2f6aa899689&id=21255b6738

======
halestock
It sounds to me like the author has already drawn a conclusion and is coming
up with arguments to support it. Maybe it's true that everyone at Spotify
really did like the new design (I'm sure most folks at Ford liked the Edsel),
but it's also a very selective sample.

Personally, I am all for the style refreshes Spotify has been doing, but
honestly, the instant it updated for me and changed to the mint-green, I
really did think it was ugly (perhaps I am biased too?).

------
wodenokoto
How can anyone think it is okay to write an article about a makeover without a
before picture? This happens a lot and I find it borderline useless.

Does anyone else notice that this is pretty much the exact same colors as
Line, who just released a music app?

------
as9as87df
I saw the new logo, and I thought 'why does this green look ugly'. Since then,
I've started getting used to it and it doesn't stand out as awful anymore. I
haven't heard anyone else mention it until this article.

